# Firefox Alert: The URL is not valid and cannot be loaded



## alcannistraro (Jul 14, 2010)

When attempting to open some (not most) web pages , Firefox 3.6.6 pops up the following Alert error message:

The URL is not valid and cannot be loaded.

This has just started happening in the past few days. One address where this happens is this one:
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2006/12/remotely_eavesd_1.html

I did some research and found elsewhere the suggestion that I check about:config to make shure that keyword.enabled is set to true. It is.

The page referenced above opens up fine in IE.

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Works fine for me with Firefox 3.6.6. Try Start - All Programs - Mozilla Firefox - Mozilla Firefox (Safe Mode).

If it works OK in Firefox's Safe Mode then it is probably one of your Add-ons.


----------



## alcannistraro (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks. The problem dies not occur in Firefox safe mode. I have a lot of add-ons. Is there a non-tedious way to narrow the problem down?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Guess right the first time. 

Probably best to do a binary search.

1. Disable half of them.

2. If problem occurs re-enable the disabled and disable 1/2 the other set.
If problem does not occur re-enable 1/2 of the disabled.

3. Repeat step 2 until you find the culprit.


----------



## alcannistraro (Jul 14, 2010)

After a reboot, the problem disappeared. I guess I should have tried that first. Thanks for your help.


----------



## alcannistraro (Jul 14, 2010)

On reflection, I am certain that I have rebooted several times since the problem first surfaced, so maybe the problem is not solved after all. The next time it does, I'll try testing the add-ons. Thanks again.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.  Let's hope it stays away; it doesn't sound like a fun one to troubleshoot.


----------

